# Two early bikes - info. please



## Dan the bike man (Oct 12, 2013)

A man I have known a long time who has owned a bike shop for a very long time sold me these two bikes today. I never even knew he had them! I got them for a very good price. I AM KEEPING THESE, THEY ARE NFS. I was just collecting 50's bikes, but when I found my 1916 Indian, I fell in love with Antique bikes! I would just enjoy knowing these things:
1. year made
2. rare/not rare
3. ballpark value (just so I know)
4. anything else you can share. I never knew there was a Jenkins co.

First is a Original paint dark green Columbia.   






Second is a Josephine by Jenkins Cycle Co.


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 12, 2013)

*Columbia*



Dan the bike man said:


> First is a Original paint dark green Columbia.




Does the Columbia head badge have a model number on it?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 12, 2013)

The second bike is not a Josephine. It may have had the badge changed at some point? The Josephine was the ladies model that went with the Napoleon men's model. The second bike looks late 20's early 30's maybe Elgin.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 12, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> The second bike is not a Josephine. It may have had the badge changed at some point? The Josephine was the ladies model that went with the Napoleon men's model. The second bike looks late 20's early 30's maybe Elgin.





The headbadge says "Josephine" then there's an "N" in the middle. I thought the name seemed odd for a mens bike.

 I'll look for a # on the other one when I get home.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 12, 2013)

1st. bike worth $500 at the most.is that a repair job on the top bar? if it is then its only worth $300 for the parts.year of the bike 1910 +/-. the other bike with those fenders is circa 1920+/-,value $400.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 12, 2013)

The Columbia is a model A5.
 Thank you so much Dave!!! I was thinking circa those years, I hope the model helps someone give me more info.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 12, 2013)

Model A5 would put the Columbia at 1923, here's the 1922 catalog page of the same bike.


----------



## tailhole (Oct 12, 2013)

*stem!*

Love that long stem! Nice pair!


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 12, 2013)

gary is probibbly right.check the fender bridge's were the rear fender attaches to the frame to see if there are holes for the bolt to go through.that will confirm the year.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 12, 2013)

*More info.*

Yes there is a hole for a fender. So 1923. Thank you Gary! And everyone else! I got the old tape off and no repairs, so that's good! Any way to confim the make/model/year of bike #2?
 I got these bikes for $100 each! I've over paid for 50's bikes, glad I got deal on these. The man thought he got the better end of the deal by charging $100 each. I thought it was more than fair so I just paid him what he wanted. It was 30 or so years ago his brother went to an estate auction in Ind. and called him to say he bought 4 old bikes. "How much?" he asked. He thought he said $50. When he got the bikes his brother said "okay $6" He had paid $1.50 each!!! I guess he sold the other 2 many years ago and just had these hanging up, upstairs for all these years!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 12, 2013)

Are those Westfield aluminum pedals on Bike #2, can you post a pic of them.  Also post some more detailed pics of it & we might can help more.  Also check to see if there is a serial number under the BB.  Also if you can figure out what hubs are on it, it might help narrow years but it looks 1920's to me.


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 13, 2013)

The second one could be a Westfield made Camel Back and badged for another company.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 13, 2013)

I can't find a serial number anywhere on it. Also can't see a name on the hubs.


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 14, 2013)

I think i have the right columbia handlebar, i was looking for a tillerbar but found me this one,
If you're interested you can pm me...


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 15, 2013)

Dan the bike man said:


> I can't find a serial number anywhere on it. Also can't see a name on the hubs.




Westfield used their own front hub with a solid machined shell. Their was no markings on it. Put a closeup of the front hub up.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 15, 2013)

Long neck on first bike may be Iver....?

It might say Iver Johnson on it.....

Look close?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

never seen an Iver quite that long.....


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 15, 2013)

bricycle said:


> never seen an Iver quite that long.....




That's what she...oh, nevermind.


----------

